# [solved]no config.gz

## cwc

I do not have a config.gz

in my /proc directory  I was wondering if that could be a problem for not being able to mount /boot?

```

tma ~ # mount /dev/sda1 /boot

mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext2'

```

Recompiled the kernel and successfully updated mount /booit with ext2 support.

I also updated grub.

Thank you!

----------

## Sadako

In order to have /proc/config.gz available you need both CONFIG_IKCONFIG and CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC enabled in your kernel, so grep your kernel config for them (grep CONFIG_IKCONFIG /usr/src/linux/.config?).

However, this should have absolutely no bearing on the problem you're experiencing.

Are you sure you have ext2 support enabled in your kernel (grep your .config for CONFIG_EXT2_FS)?

----------

## cwc

 *Hopeless wrote:*   

> In order to have /proc/config.gz available you need both CONFIG_IKCONFIG and CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC enabled in your kernel, so grep your kernel config for them (grep CONFIG_IKCONFIG /usr/src/linux/.config?).
> 
> However, this should have absolutely no bearing on the problem you're experiencing.
> 
> Are you sure you have ext2 support enabled in your kernel (grep your .config for CONFIG_EXT2_FS)?

 

tma ~ # grep CONFIG_IKCONFIG /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

tma ~ # 

thank you.

I'll compile my kernel again.  any idea where this would be when I use make xconfig?

----------

## gentoo_ram

If you'd like to see what filesystems your kernel supports, just 'cat /proc/filesystems'.  It will list which filesystems the kernel has support compiled in.

----------

## cwc

 *gentoo_ram wrote:*   

> If you'd like to see what filesystems your kernel supports, just 'cat /proc/filesystems'.  It will list which filesystems the kernel has support compiled in.

 

This is strange!  I see ext2 in the list

I wonder why I can't mount /boot ?

Could I have GRUB pointing to the wring Kernel?

```

sysresccd linux # cat /proc/filesystems

nodev   sysfs

nodev   rootfs

nodev   bdev

nodev   proc

nodev   cgroup

nodev   cpuset

nodev   binfmt_misc

nodev   debugfs

nodev   securityfs

nodev   sockfs

nodev   usbfs

nodev   pipefs

nodev   anon_inodefs

nodev   tmpfs

nodev   inotifyfs

nodev   devpts

   reiserfs

   reiser4

   ext3

   ext2

   ext4

   ext4dev

   squashfs

nodev   ramfs

nodev   hugetlbfs

   vfat

   iso9660

nodev   nfs

nodev   nfs4

nodev   cifs

   ntfs

nodev   fuse

   fuseblk

nodev   fusectl

   udf

   jfs

   xfs

   btrfs

nodev   aufs

nodev   mqueue

nodev   rpc_pipefs

```

----------

## Jaglover

Stuff in /proc is from running kernel. What does it complain about when you mount?

Edit:

 *Quote:*   

> sysresccd linux # cat /proc/filesystems 

 

Are you booting from a CD?

----------

## cwc

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Stuff in /proc is from running kernel. What does it complain about when you mount?
> 
> Edit:
> 
>  *Quote:*   sysresccd linux # cat /proc/filesystems  
> ...

 

I just posted a problem with which kernel is in boot and what grub is loading:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-792160-highlight-.html

I am booting with the sysrcd and chroot ing to my system.

Then I compile a new kernel so I can mount /boot

When I am not chroot ed to my system in using the sysrcd I get

# mount /dev/sda1 /boot

#mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext2'

ttp://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-791819-highlight-.html

thanks for the response.  I'm looking for a clean /boot/grub/grub.conf

I'm proceeding with caution just so I get good advice from the group.

----------

